# Vereine aus owl stellen sich vor



## Peter88 (20. Dezember 2009)

Wie der titel sagt. Hier haben vereine aus owl die gelegenheit sich näher vorzustellen


----------



## Peter88 (20. Dezember 2009)

Dann mach ich mal den anfang:

Hallo,

wir der Radsportclub Lübbecke 04 e.v. sind ein kleiner Radsportverein am nördlichsten Zipfel NRWs und suchen, vor allem in Hinblick auf die neue Saison, Mitstreiter in allen Altersgruppen für Training und Wettbewerb, denn in der Gruppe macht es doch mehr Spaß und man ist flexibler. 
Unsere Hauptzielrichtung ist der Mountainbikesport und hier die Sparten CC und Marathon, aber natürlich sind auch alle willkommen, die nur an den Trainingsausfahrten teilnehmen wollen.
Veranstaltungsmäßig sind für nächstes Jahr der gesamte NRW-Cup, die Bundesliga(Für Lizenzler), einige Berg-Cup-Rennen und natürlich die Marathons im Sauerland und der näheren Umgebung geplant. 

Unsere Beiträge liegen bei moderaten 18-50 Euro, wobei auf Wunsch die Lizenz schon enthalten ist und es gibt einen netten Satz Trikots, der aber noch in der Mache ist...

Zudem können wir den Lizenzfahrern über einen befreundeten Händler ein Co-Sponsoring anbieten, dass eventuell auch für den einen oder anderen interessant sein könnte.

Es würd mich freuen, wenn sich so Mancher/Manche mal nen Ruck geben könnte bei uns mitzumachen...und nein, mit Vereinsaufgaben werdet ihr nur auf eigenen Wunsch "überhäuft", das Gemeier steht bei uns im Hintergrund...

Also, dann einfach Mail oder PM an mich, wenn noch Fragen sind.

Unsere runderneuerte Internetpräsents
www.rc-lübbecke04.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## szenebiker (20. Dezember 2009)

Und ich mache dann mal weiter.

Der TSVE ist wohl über den Hermannslauf bekannt und seit gut 2 Jahren gibt es dort auch eine Radsportabteilung die alles abdeckt was Radsport mitsich bringt, RTF,Strassenrennen,Cyclocross und MTB. Auf unserer Homepage *www.tsve-radsport.de *werden Berichte,Bilder,Ergebnisse und die Fahrer vorgestellt.
Über die Triathlonabteilung mit der wir eng zusammen arbeiten gibt es auch die Möglichkeit beim Triathlon zu starten.
Momentan zählen wir gut 30 Mitglieder die aktiv im Radsport sind und würden uns über zuwachs freuen.


----------

